

Hands On Review of the HTC One (M8): Simply the Best - TheGadgetFlow
http://thegadgetflow.com/blog/hands-review-htc-one-m8/

======
amits89
HTC One M8 Beats Apple iPhone 5S In Touch Response Time. Smartphone makers and
fans have always declared that better specifications are what makes their
devices stand out from others. Many smartphones claim they are the best simply
because they have better camera, processor or longest battery life. While all
these factors play a key role, there are a few that truly affect the device
experience, and display latency is one such overlooked factor. Older devices
have latency between 80ms-250ms, meaning it takes almost a quarter of a second
to respond to every touch. This is most common on apps which require dragging
fingers across the screen. Delayed touch response time increases the
possibility of inaccurate touches and the device will feel less responsive.
[http://www.dazeinfo.com/2014/04/14/htc-one-m8-apple-
iphone5s...](http://www.dazeinfo.com/2014/04/14/htc-one-m8-apple-
iphone5s-fastest-touch-response-time-sales-q1-2014/)

